# After Disneyland, then what?  Beach info. (Probably non-timeshare related.)



## May mom (Mar 12, 2012)

Thinking about doing Disneyland this summer but we would only do 2 or 3 days in the parks.  So then what else is there to do in LA area -- without going south to San Diego?  I know this is a very open ended question.  We like aquariums, museums, shopping (outlets), dining and definitely the beach and the water -- being active but with some downtime too (me, dh, dd7 and dgm 81).  So what beach would be the best to go to and maybe stay at for waterfront views?  I am having a hard time figuring out the lay of the land for LA area and what's where or what is how far away from each other.  Like could I stay on the beach but commute to Disney easily or should I stay at Disney and then move to the beach?  Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 12, 2012)

Disneyland isn't near the beach, and the drive through LA can be long and frustrating especially during rush hour.  If you're planning a few days at Disney and a few days near the beach, I would suggest staying two different places.

For US, what comes after Disney is MORE DISNEY.  We can never get enough.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2012)

We had a great time staying in Anaheim for a week in January. Did the Disney parks for 3 days a few art museums, some retail therapy. We didn't feel the necessity to go to San Diego, but it's about 1 1/2 hours away. You could stay down there one night and see the wild animal park one day then the zoo and all that Balboa park offers the next. I really don't think boredom would be an issue- just not enough time to do all that you would find interesting.

Jim


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 12, 2012)

Seal Beach is relatively close and fun to visit. I go there everytime I go to DL.


----------



## winger (Mar 12, 2012)

To make your question less 'open', maybe providing more info would help. For example, only - where are you staying?, how many in the traveling party and ages? any special interests? Budget ?  First time to the area? Etc.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 12, 2012)

Laguna Beach is a great beach in my opinion.  Downtown Laguna Beach (the town ) is just across the street (Pacific Coast Hwy).  It's an easy and close drive to Disney.


----------



## DAman (Mar 13, 2012)

*Laguna Beach*

I second the idea of Laguna Beach. 

If you are there in July go to the Pageant of Masters(Google Festival of Arts Laguna). It is not to be missed. My kids 9, 12, and 15 all enjoy it.  It is unique. We go almost every summer.

We stayed at a funky resort called the Laguna Riviera, right on the beach, several years ago.  It's not cheap but by Laguna standards not expensive. It's hard to get reservations in the summer due to price and location.  You can park your car and walk everywhere. There is a Ralph's supermarket nearby as well as local coffee shops and restaurants. Downtown Laguna is close too.

DAman


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would almost think the other way around - not staying near Anaheim. We stayed at Newport Villas for a week one year; drove to DIsneyland three days. We also went to Universal Studios; Aquarium of the Pacific (??) and toured around Newport Beach - if I remember correctly (and I probably don't) there was a shuttle to a local beach where we had some wonderful milk shakes.  I am guessing you are flying in and out from LAX?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 15, 2012)

A great place to go for the day is the Getty Museum  It is a few miles north of LAX and is on a hill overlooking the city. You park in a garage just off the freeway then take a tram to the museum. Great museum and great place to spend a half a day at least .  Also the Griffith park observatory is wonderful


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know much about the shopping except for Costa Mesa and South Coast Plaza (both in OC and not outlet) but for beaches you could check out Laguna, Newport, Crystal Cove state park in Newport, Huntington Beach, Seal Beach, Balboa Pier in Newport Beach.  Great people watching at Santa Monica and Venice beaches.  

If your daughter likes dolls, there is an American Girl store in LA.  

If you want more theme parks, Knott's Berry Farm or Adventure City are located nearby to Anaheim in Buena Park.  

La Brea Tar Pits could be a fascinating place for some.  Griffith Observatory and Planetarium.  How about a tour of the Queen Mary in Long Beach or jump on a ferry from Long Beach to Catalina Island for the day?  

We usually move around if we're in the area because I cannot stand the LA traffic.  A Disney hotel in Anaheim for Disney then Marriott Newport Coast Villas is the usual plan.  Even though the distances don't seem great on the map, it's the traffic that makes things miserable for me.  

I can't think of too many hotels right on the beach in this area.  If I think of a hotel right on the beach to stay and play at, I think of San Diego/La Jolla area hotels and beaches.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 16, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> For US, what comes after Disney is MORE DISNEY.  We can never get enough.


 
To each his own   ONE DAY with the rat is TWO too many

There are no TS's in LA County, the paradox is if your interests are in LA County then you should stay in Anaheim, If South Orange County inteerests you I would recommend Newport Beach


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 16, 2012)

May mom,

Lots of great suggestions above.  You can certainly stay near the beach and commute to Disney.  Marriott's Newport Coast Villas are about a 30 minute drive to Disneyland and while they aren't right on the beach, many units have nice views.  There are lots of beach and water options in the area.

For regular hotels, consider the Hilton Huntingtin Beach or the Hyatt Regency Huntington Beach.  Both right accross PCH from the beach (but considered by most to be "beach front").  If you wanted to do LA, there are several nice hotels near/on the beach in Santa Monica.

As for activities, I'd say Knott's Berry Farm, Knott's Soak City, Medieval Times and Pirates Dinner adventure (all three in nearby Buena Park) are great family activities.  Catalina Island is a great day trip that can be taken out of Newport Beach or Long Beach.  Aquarium of the Pacific is also located in Long Beach (easily accessible from Anaheim, Huntington Beach or Newport Beach).

Finally, if you go up to LA you can add Universal Studios in to the mix.

Bottom line, there is AT LEAST a weeks worth of activities in the Orange County area and much more if you also want to include LA.


----------



## May mom (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  Right now, I am waiting out lower airfares from BWI to figure out how doable it is.  I forgot there was an American Girl store in LA, my dd would love that.  And with all the other suggestions, we may skip Disney this time and do some other parks.


----------

